# Aluminum transom sleeve?



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I would suggest asking a local metal fab shop if they can make one for you.


----------



## Sethsawyer (Apr 5, 2019)

I am planning on a 12x10" 12 gauge aluminum plate for the exterior of the transom I will clamp it in some 2x4's so I can bend similar to the above picture. 10x10.5" rear mounting surface 1.5" of aluminum covering the top of the transom. I will use this on the outside ,opposite of the picture, to help cut down on exterior damage and I will then use big aluminum motor straps for the interior made from 1/4" x2.5" aluminum bar.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

I’m thinking a piece of black 1/2” starboard on the back and just a strap across the top bolts on the front should do it. Does anyone have any leftover black starboard laying around?


----------



## Sethsawyer (Apr 5, 2019)

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Farberware-11-inch-By-14-inch-White-Poly-Cutting-Board/854770261

This was my other idea black cutting board for both transom pad and straps: Tough, light, and no corrosion.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Use stainless sleeves in the bolt holes so when you tighten them up they don’t compress the transom.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Really all you need is the large cast aluminum bar in picture. The piece of stainless is useless. You could however use ABS plastic. Cheap and easy to heat, bend and the trim. Smacks idea is a great one. I do the same thing mounting TVS to a block wall covered by drywall. Let’s you put Tapcon anywhere and a sleeve the depth of drywall to block prevents crushing drywall.
I see you’re in NSB. I’m in Edgewater and have a sheet of plastic.


----------

